# Boeing Blended Wing Bomber



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/models/bwb1.html

Fantastic Plastic's 5-piece resin kit in 1/144, with a 17" wingspan. 

You'd think after all this time, I wouldn't have any rookie problems, but I still can't finish a model without SOMEthing going wrong. In this case, massive silvering along the walkway stripe decals I made. Luckily it only shows when lit from behind.









The only mods I made to the kit was to scribe some extra bomb bay door divisions on the belly. 

Topside: Dark Ghost Gray with Medium Gray pattern. Belly: Light Ghost Gray. 

And you may be seeing the last Alps decals I ever make, since the extra old PC I use to run the printer blessed me with a Blue Screen of Death after they were done.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow! I don't what is cooler the kit or your webpage of the kit...Nice looking kit the "camo" is great..Jeff


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nicely Done!!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work, John - It is always fun to see these What Ifs come to 3-D life :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was very tempted to make this thing British, with a Vulcan bomber camo scheme. Couldn't bring myself to do it. But I can't wait to see what everybody else comes up with for this puppy.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like it! Nice job, John. 

Sean


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful work John :thumbsup:

Do you ever take a break? You must be the most productive guy on the forum.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I feel like I'm slacking if I don't get down to the workshop once a day!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Nicely done!!:thumbsup: I've not seen this model before. I really like your graphics presentation. Very cool! - Denis


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one. Glad to know im not the only one with problems while modeling


----------

